# Catalina 27 Project



## gerbo (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi All~
Recently purchased a Catalina 27 project boat. I previously owned a Catalina 22 but have been racing on Narragansett Bay for the past 3 years. Hopefully this will be a labor of love and not a money pit. 
Looking forward to advice from many seasoned sailors.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome... to what extent is this a 'project'?


----------



## gerbo (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks-
Some port side dock rash, fiberglass work on bow, wiring, re- bed all hardware, paint, cushions, - maybe not a project- more like an adopted problem child. I'm a sucker for punishment. My "last" project is my 200 yo home.


----------



## mtitus (Jul 10, 2001)

Greetings gerbo, and welcome to the form. 

I too have just purchased a Catalina 27 - 1982. And if it makes you feel any better, many of the things on your to do list, have also made it to mine. 

Chainplate re seating is at the top of my particular list. 

Fair winds,


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

That list sounds like regular maint. on most *ahem* older boats. Yes; it's a "project"; but a labor of love 

Best,
Paul


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a C27 - 1977 and it required a LOT of maintence to make ready. I still have some things to do but it is safe to sail now and I love it.
One thing you may want to check is the *keel bolts*, they are known to be a concern. I had the forward bolt partenered and just for my own comfort am getting the rest done this spring before launch. (I sail the boat hard and often)


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome and if Spring ever springs up here we will see you out there.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, my family had a Cat 22 and 25, and 27 when I was growing up, I still remember the pop top on the 22 just to have the headroom, we got that thing going 8 knots a few times rail in the water, good times...


----------



## BayWindRider (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm just starting my second season with my 1987 Catalina 27 and have started my "to do" list. Here is a sample...

- 5" void in the foredeck needs epoxy resin
- Possible rebed port-side deck chainplate due to some minor leaks. 
- Tune my standing rigging... 
- Fix main 12-volt "on" indicator light on my panel

To be honest, I think you really get the bang for the buck with this boat. It sails great and I have no problems single-handing even in weather. There are enough systems on this boat for me to break and fix or vice-versa.


----------

